# Новокаиновая блокада



## geller (1 Окт 2011)

Добрый день! Срочно нужен совет: где можно сделать блокаду? На дому или в клинике в воскресенье


----------



## nuwa (1 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте!

Во-первых, Вы откуда? (это чтобы ответить на вопрос "где?")
Во-вторых, что болит?
В-третьих, почему надо делать блокаду? Это рекомендация врачей? Вы обследовались, какой диагноз?


----------



## geller (2 Окт 2011)

Москва. Болит плечо, сделали снимки-защемление. Диагнозов полно, 3 грыжи, одна из них оперирована, + старое огнестрельное в копчик... Блокада нужна, потому что рука не работает, а срочно надо, по работе)))


----------



## nuwa (4 Окт 2011)

Сочувствую! Очень! Простите, что отвечаю только сегодня. На форуме есть врач, москвич, Дмитрий Игревич Гончаров, к которомуВы можете обратиться по поводу выполнеия блокады.

Но может быть более серьёзно подойти к лечению руки?


----------

